# Subcontractor pricing help needed.



## KYFF205 (Sep 10, 2009)

Ok I am I need of some help here guys. I'm currently going through school and sometimes need a subcontractor to work for me. My labor rate is $110 and hr for plow and truck. What is a good price to pay my subcontractors of they use my truck, plow, and salt. These guys work with me at the fire house I'm full time at and I sometimes need their help. Anyone know. Good hourly rate to pay them? I need some help.


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

I do not know KY labor law, but if they are use your equipment they sound more like employees. You may want to check on that. Do they carry businesses insurance? What happens when they hit something with your equipment? $25 hr.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Mastercard gift card and be done with it.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

grandview;1683646 said:


> Mastercard gift card and be done with it.


Haha, I like your style!


----------

